
What do you think of this idea? 99 Designs for marketing / sales pitches - hoodoof
Software developers are notorious for building something great but people poor at succinctly pitching it.<p>I wish there was a &quot;99 Designs&quot; for sales and marketing pitches.<p>Say I have a great new product, it&#x27;s often hard as a developer to really figure out the best way to pitch it.<p>It would be great if I could go to www.pitchbitch.com www.itchtopitch.com or www.pitchit.com or pitch.io and put up a post listing the website and asking for the best marketing &#x2F; sales pitch and offer a reward to the winner.<p>Thoughts?  Good idea, crap idea?
======
GrumpyNl
Sounds like a good plan to me. Pitching requires special skills to.

